# Tips on flights to Malaga from U.S.?



## ValHam (Nov 12, 2008)

What would be the cheapest and best airlines to take to Malaga , Spain - I could leave from New York or L.A.  I live in Vancouver, B.C.  Thankyou kindly


----------



## hibbeln (Nov 13, 2008)

We flew there once from Detroit and were on AirFrance.  We had a non-stop to Paris, and then a flight on from there to Malaga.  There was a special promotion running at the time that gave us double Northwest FF miles for flying on AirFrance.  I know.....goofy.

I asked the same question on here at that time, and was scared off of Iberia, though they have some super sales sometimes.  Travelling with a family group, I didn't want to take the chance of having things completely messed up by Iberia, but it might be different for you.

There is also the option of flying into England and then catching a cheap flight out on a Low Cost Carrier from there, but often you have to switch from one airport to another (is it Heathrow to Gatwick?) and sometimes involves a very long layover in London to match the flights up.  Again, if it is just two of you it might not be such a big deal as if you are dragging kids along!


----------



## LGinPA (Nov 13, 2008)

When we went to Malaga from JFK, we flew British Airways.  We had a change of flights in the UK, breaking up the trip into 6 and 3 hours flights.  I didn't like that.  It seemed I was just starting to sleep when we had to stop and change planes. I'd prefer to fly non-stop and as long as possible on each leg.    

Delta now has a non-stop flight from JFK to Malaga (AGP).   that's what we'll do next time. 

I just checked on Expedia for you, using mid March (off-season) dates, going from Vancouver to Malaga, Spain.   And there's a $1049 r/t from Vancouver (YVR) to Salt Lake (SLC), then SLC to JFK, then JFK to AGP.   That's the best you'll see.  I'd go with Delta.


----------



## middleoforchid (Nov 14, 2008)

4 or 5 years ago,we used www.europebyair.com and it worked out really good for our family.If you want to go direct to Malaga use the left screen to enter the city pairs(yvr-malaga). If you want to stopover in Madrid or Barcelona then use the "flight passes" screen on the left. Their prices are reasonable. Angela


----------



## bobk (Nov 15, 2008)

Did you try lessno.com ? They are often cheaper on international flights.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Nov 17, 2008)

Delta has a direct JFK-AGP ( Malaga) flight and given your cross-continent flying before zipping across the Atlantic, this is one I'd serioiusly look at as your parse your choices. We ourselves have not flown this flight since our own AGP travel originates in PHL and we fly to Madrid and make our connection that way. But you could make a managable one-stop flight this way.

A friend of ours recently flies this JFK-AGP flight (DL  flt 162).  Delta uses a 757 so the seating is 3 and 3 in a tighter cabin, but they felt that the flight served their purpose well and would do it again. Note that this flight does not fly every day, so you might have to fly out on a Saturday and return on a Sunday to keep that itinerary. 

Otherwise, I don't find any other one-stop options out of Vancouver (YVR) to AGP when I check my travel tool. I do note that Air Canada has a direct Toronto (YYZ) to MAD flight. If you don't opt for that Delta direct flight, then I'd suggest any routing which gets you to Madrid from Vancouver or the States. I say this because if your TA departure is delayed, it is easier to repair a broken itinerary in Madrid ( more shuttle flights to AGP ) than other European gateway cities in terms of finding flights to AGP.

As to prices. Not much one can do about the airline game at the moment. It's hard to say when the "best time" to purchase tickets is anymore. It comes down to how important your dates/trip are.

Have fun planning your trip.

Barry


----------



## ValHam (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Val


----------

